# LOVE AND MONEY, Park Avenue Series, Book #3 by NYT bestseller Ruth Harris



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?*

*LOVE AND MONEY* by *"brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris* was *#1* on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry *share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment*. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down. Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

*Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters* who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when *fate--and murder--bring them face to face*.

*"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED.* Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

*"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING.* Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

*"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION* WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel

*"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"
*

*The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5
*
*Decades*, Book #1-A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly

*Husbands And Lovers*, Book #2--The *million copy New York Times bestseller!* A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

*Modern Women*, Book #4--*Million copy NYT bestseller!* Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

*The Last Romantics*, Book #5-An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920's. "Full of larger-than-life characters." 5-stars


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruth--

Congratulations on your new-to-Kindle book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

polite bump


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Ruth,

Literary fiction isn't normally my thing, but from the description, LOVE AND MONEY it sounds like it could be a gripping read. Just downloaded a sample for reading later.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Vicky, Thanks for your interest & thanks for taking a chance on LOVE AND MONEY. I hope you like it! Ruth


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

summery bump!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hurricane bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Labor Day w/e bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bumped


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She was poor and rejected by her father. Could she overcome her bitterness and learn to love her rich and beautiful sister?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She was rich and spoiled. Could she learn to cope with life's tragedies?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, could she?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

They were sisters. One was rich. One was poor. And they both loved the same man. A passionate story!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SALE 99cents!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Revel in the happy busy days just before the holidays!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> Merry Christmas!


And a happy new year! 

All the best for 2012, Ruth.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Vicki, back atcha! Wishing you a happy, healthy & wealthy New Year!

All the best, Ruth


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Love & Money—what could be nicer for the new year?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Snow Day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

sunny January day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Val's Day coming up!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

sunny feb day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

2 essentials: love & money!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Yay! March Madness!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot as a new iPad!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh! Spring!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes! Love—AND money!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

May flowers!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

20Th Century Women / Book #3

Romantic women's fiction originally published in hard cover by Random House.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down. Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel http://bit.ly/oLzPQJ

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Romantic women's fiction originally published in hard cover by Random House.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down. Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel http://bit.ly/oLzPQJ

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

20Th Century Women / Book #3

Romantic women's fiction originally published in hard cover by Random House.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New cover!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel http://bit.ly/oLzPQJ


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A husband's secret. A wife's suspicion.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> A husband's secret. A wife's suspicion.


Funny, but even though I've had this on my to-read list for ages, those six words make me want to bump it up the list.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Vicki, 

And that's just the beginning. After that, the plot thickens— ;-) 

Thanks & enjoy!  Ruth


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

There was yet another seduction that Slash pursued: the continuing seduction of the million-dollar baby who was now his wife. With more passion and intensity than ever before, Slash wooed and courted the heiress he had married. He wanted her to be all his. Heart and mind. Body and soul.
"I want you to love me the way I love you," he said.
"But I do," Deedee protested.
"Not enough," Slash said, crushing her into his arms. "Not enough."


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The parties they gave were an exciting combination of Slash's extravagance and Deedee's social talents. Deedee, who had grown up learning how to handle the often warring members of her family, was a genius at charming people and bringing out their very best.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"He's a fortune hunter," sneered Junion Lancome, telling Deedee that she was a fool to fall for Slash and his sleazy charm.

Deedee thought that Junior Lancome could have benefited from a bit of charm himself, sleazy or otherwise.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

He had questions but no answers and, having no other choice, he tried his best to shut away his memories of his other daughter and concentrate on a future that seemed, at last, to gleam with infinite promise.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Slash had been right when, on their honeymoon, he had realized that it was she who had married for money, not he.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Her mother named her after the movie star and she grew up in a mean house in a mean town in central Massachusetts. For as long as she could remember, all she ever wanted to do was get out.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Lana felt awkward, out of place and inferior. She was filled with an unwelcome surge of resentment at the comparison she couldn't help but make between the physical evidence of her father's riches and the relentless, remorseless life-draining financial struggle with which she had grown up.

"Mr. Dahlen's already here," said the watchman, cutting into Lana's thoughts. "He's waiting for you upstairs."

With a gesture, he directed her toward the stairs and her father's second-floor office. Picking up her suitcase, Lana, sick to her very soul at the unnecessary unhappiness and deprivations of her childhood, began to mount the stairs.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A husband's secret. A wife's suspicion.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Love & Money & The Beautiful People!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Slash had been right when, on their honeymoon, he had realized that it was she who had married for money, not he.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Park Avenue Series / Book #3

LOVE AND MONEY WAS originally published in hard cover by Random House to rave reviews and was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LOVE AND MONEY by million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller. A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I find the connection between love and money intriguing.
All the best.
Richard


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Richard—Ditto!  People don't talk about that connection—maybe because they don't want to think about it. The intersection between love & money holds lots of secrets, lots of drama, and is the reason I wrote the book.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

What if your father had a secret that caused a murder?

LOVE AND MONEY by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris was #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers list.

Deedee Dahlen and Lana Bantry share a father but not an inheritance, a lover but not a commitment. Deedee, born with a silver spoon, is adored and indulged--until her world turns upside down.  Lana, the child of a brief encounter, is humiliated and rejected--until she forces the world to pay attention.

Rich girl, poor girl, Deedee and Lana are sisters who do not know of each other's existence and might never have met until their worlds collide when fate--and murder--bring them face to face.

"SPECTACULAR, RICHLY PLOTTED. Racing to a shocking climax, this glittering novel is first-class entertainment." --NY Times Book Review

"TOTALLY BELIEVABLE AND FASCINATING. Ruth Harris has come up with a novel so entertaining and interesting you won't have to hide if someone asks you what you're reading." --West Coast Review of Books

"FAST-PACED, SUPERIOR FICTION WITH A ZINGING SENSE OF STYLE. Skillfully written, highly commercial. A terrifically satisfying 'good read.'" --Fort Lauderdale News Sun-Sentinel  

"Grabbed me from the beginning and kept luring me back in until I finished it"


The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------

